# Dentist Alhaurin or Costa del Sol



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Can anyone recomend an English speaking dentist in the Alhaurin or CDS area? I am really looking for a dentist that specialises in dental implants. Thank you.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

chris&vicky said:


> Can anyone recomend an English speaking dentist in the Alhaurin or CDS area? I am really looking for a dentist that specialises in dental implants. Thank you.


The General public won't have a clue who is a 'Good, bad or indifferent' Dentist.. As long as he doesn't cause pain giving you an injection, has a nice chair side manner and a snazzy looking office most will think he's great..

Phone around all the Dental Laboratories in your area.... They probably shouldn't recommend one Dentist over another so I'd phrase it this way... 
..
'If you or a family member were in need of an implant, who would you go to?
..

P.S. I should add as a former Dental Tech with over 30 years experience, I had many a patient come to me for a custom shade _(colour match to existing teeth or crowns)_ Some drove for miles (1hr+ ) to visit one particular dentist in town, he was actually probably the worst in my 30plus years in the job, he had a great chair-side manner, caused no pain, had a lovely receptionist, great looking office and among the general public a wonderful reputation... I couldn't say a thing.. Example: One patient passed up the opportunity of going to the Very best Dentist I had ever worked for driving for over 1 hr 10 minutes from her small community to seek treatment in town ~ as she put it.. "He's all the way out there, so he can't be any good" .. Granted his office was more a Porto cabin, the furnishings looked a little dated and could have done with updating.. But his work was awesome, he didn't skimp on materials using the best for the patient rather than what was best for his pocket book... I just responded with .. " He's my dentist, I drive all the way out there to see him" .. I didn't diss her dentist, just left her to form her own conclusions..... 
Good Luck


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

My daughter never chanced a dentist on the CdS, as she never found anyone who could recommend a good one. A succession of friends and colleagues returned from dental treatment in the area with antibiotics an infections! 

I'm sure there must be some good ones, but she resorted to booking private appointments for check ups, etc when she was back in the UK, never mind something like an implant!


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

brocher said:


> My daughter never chanced a dentist on the CdS, as she never found anyone who could recommend a good one. A succession of friends and colleagues returned from dental treatment in the area with antibiotics an infections!
> 
> I'm sure there must be some good ones, but she resorted to booking private appointments for check ups, etc when she was back in the UK, never mind something like an implant!


Yea but 2,400€ in rip off Britain for each implant compared to about €800 euro in Spain I think I will look and am confident in finding one just as good or even better than UK. All the dentist I ever saw in UK were foreign anyway!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

brocher said:


> My daughter never chanced a dentist on the CdS, as she never found anyone who could recommend a good one. A succession of friends and colleagues returned from dental treatment in the area with antibiotics an infections!
> 
> I'm sure there must be some good ones, but she resorted to booking private appointments for check ups, etc when she was back in the UK, never mind something like an implant!


One of our part-time neighbours is American, he lives in Florida for most of the year. Each year since they bought their house here, he has had a number of dental implants at a clinic in Malaga capital, with the aim of gradually getting a full set (he's in his 70s). The cost is far, far less than he would have to pay in the US (according to him) and he has been very happy with the treatment he's had so far. Unfortunately they've just left to go back to the States so I can't ask him for the name of the clinic he goes to.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

chris&vicky said:


> Yea but 2,400€ in rip off Britain for each implant compared to about €800 euro in Spain I think I will look and am confident in finding one just as good or even better than UK. All the dentist I ever saw in UK were foreign anyway!


I hear what you're saying but just be very careful you really have found someone good before going ahead. My daughter wanted a brace, but in the end she didn't find anyone she could trust in two years on the CdS, so waited until she was back in the UK and paid the extra money.

While many, many procedures are carried out very successfully outside the UK, we've all seen or heard if the horror stories where people have been tempted by cheaper prices.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

brocher said:


> I hear what you're saying but just be very careful you really have found someone good before going ahead. My daughter wanted a brace, but in the end she didn't find anyone she could trust in two years on the CdS, so waited until she was back in the UK and paid the extra money.
> 
> While many, many procedures are carried out very successfully outside the UK, we've all seen or heard if the horror stories where people have been tempted by cheaper prices.


I am sorry I really can't agree with you. Dentist working in Spain come from all over Europe. My partner is Spanish and has never had any bad experiences in Spain with a dentist. You cannot group an entire nations dentist together and judge them all just because your daughter did not trust a dentist in Spain, did she actually use one? There are bad and good dentist in UK as everywhere. I probably need about 4 implants, maybe more. There is no way I will be handing over around 10,000€ + to a dentist in the UK who could end up being worse than one here. I was quoted €2,400 each by two dentist in UK. I was quoted 800€ by a dentist in Marbella http://www.dental-clinic-marbella.com/.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

For example this was my local dentist in UK ... http://www.echo-news.co.uk/news/loc...ut___12_000_for_my_six_years_of_hell/?ref=rss


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I use Dr Gerhardt Steinruck in Nueva Andalucia.You can Google his name for contact details and qualifications etc. He speaks perfect English and is miles better than every dentist I've used in the Uk.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

chris&vicky said:


> I am sorry I really can't agree with you. Dentist working in Spain come from all over Europe. My partner is Spanish and has never had any bad experiences in Spain with a dentist. You cannot group an entire nations dentist together and judge them all just because your daughter did not trust a dentist in Spain, did she actually use one? There are bad and good dentist in UK as everywhere. I probably need about 4 implants, maybe more. There is no way I will be handing over around 10,000€ + to a dentist in the UK who could end up being worse than one here. I was quoted €2,400 each by two dentist in UK. I was quoted 800€ by a dentist in Marbella Dental Clinic Marbella.


I did not say that there are no good dentists in Spain and in fact, I even said there must be some good ones on the CdS, but all my daughters friends and colleagues failed to find them. 

All I said was be careful and do your homework, the tone of your response is entirely unjustified. But hey, you crack on and choose the cheapest butcher you can find.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

brocher said:


> I did not say that there are no good dentists in Spain and in fact, I even said there must be some good ones on the CdS, but all my daughters friends and colleagues failed to find them.
> 
> All I said was be careful and do your homework, the tone of your response is entirely unjustified. But hey, you crack on and choose the cheapest butcher you can find.


I do not understand what you mean by the tone of my response? I find the tone of your response very offence, "you crack on and choose the cheapest butcher you can find". I think the first reply I got on here was spot on " the general public won't have a clue".


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

amespana said:


> I use Dr Gerhardt Steinruck in Nueva Andalucia.You can Google his name for contact details and qualifications etc. He speaks perfect English and is miles better than every dentist I've used in the Uk.


Thank you amespana I will certainly check this out.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi not sure about inplants but we've been using the Dentist in Alhaurin le Grands for about 10 years now( and this is from somebody who is quite nervous) They've been great had several fillings and a couple out over this time and never had a problem. There just up the hill from the cross roundabout . There a private Dr there as well. I have the number if you want to ring them they do speak some english


----------

